# towing a QSW on dolly



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

what do i need to do to tow a QSW on a car dolly?


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

On a 2 wheel dolly? Remove the driveshaft and you should be fine..


----------

